# Ramm fencing complaint



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have ramm fencing around my place. 2 different types. One is the 5 inch roll and the other is a really thick "pencil" wire that is plastic coated. The Ramm fencing is supposed to "give" when a tree falls or whatever. Well... 

Blue was racing around the paddock bucking like a fool and kicked through the 3rd line. I have 4 lines of the pencil wire between the paddocks, he got his hind leg hung on it and it gave, but not enough for him to get free. Luckily he's got a really good head on his shoulder and luckily I was cleaning stalls when it happened... and luckily... Beauty was there. 

He kicked through and got his leg hung and started to fight it but Beaut raced over and nibbled up and down his neck. He IMMEDIATELY stopped fighting and stood with that leg all pinned up under his belly like a roped calf. I was worried about Beauty getting excited later on so I haltered her and put her in a stall. He stood perfectly. I put a halter on him and tried to pull the wire down to free his leg but couldnt. I tried to release the quick release tension and couldnt do it. I had to yell for my 5 year old to run up to the house and get my husband because I didn't have my cell phone. and (again lucky) He ran as fast as he could and did exactly what I asked and got daddy. But of course husband (who slipped a disk last week) came down w/ no tools and had to run to the house and get the tools he needed. Blue stood there on 3 legs. Such a good boy. That leg was twisted up and I was so scared he was going to fight. What if I hadn't been there??? Anyway, he took the fence apart and Blue walked out of there with a scrape to his lower leg and one to his upper leg. I hosed him, sprayed ointment on him and buted him. I think he'll be stiff tomorrow but should be fine. The fence is back up... but I'm not liking that at all... I do understand that had it been a thin wire it would have been really bad. and had it been a wood fence he'd have probably gotten hurt even worse... and if it had been a metal pannel it could have been awful but ... I could not have free'd that horse on my own... I'd have had to leave him and run to the house for wire cutters.

This weekend I'm buying a tool set for the barn because the houes is just too far away....


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Stupid horses hurt themselves on everything!!!! My horse just got tangled in my barbless wire really bad and 3 of my boarders had to cut her out! I was sooo mad at hubby because he didnt cover that particular 10ft section with electric like he was supposed to.

Our fence is one rail pipe with no climb and cross fenced with the barbless but we will slowly replace it all with pipe and no climb because in my opinion there is nothing safer.


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, that's so scary! I'm really glad that there weren't any serious injuries!!! I have the Ramm Fencing as well and I have the plastic-coated Hotwire and the 4" rails. Yikes! I will make a note to keep wire cutters in the tack room in case that happens! Thanks for letting us know about that and again, I'm so glad this was a happy ending!


----------

